# Can'o'Crickets



## Whaa (Jul 1, 2003)

Has anyone used these cans of crickets and cans of grasshopper?
I saw them on the net but I have always believed that a live cricket would have more healthy stuff for them.
Do lizards readily eat them?
Does anyone recommend or not-recommend them?


----------



## Alexahnder (Jul 1, 2003)

i have used the can of crickets and i wouldn't reccomend them the crickets are usually broken down into dust and my lizards (except one) wouldn't eat them.


----------



## cyber_crimes (Jul 1, 2003)

I have seen stevethepom use these on jackies without any problems.But the costs of "can 'o' crap" would deter me from using it.


----------



## sobrien (Jul 1, 2003)

I've used them. Yeah, they're really expensive. My bluies absolutely loved them though and they smell quite a bit.


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jul 1, 2003)

i have used can of crickets before but i wouldnt recomend them as cyber crimes and alex have said they are expensive and they are of poor quality but they also stink and have to be kept refrigurated and then your fridge smells.


----------



## Whaa (Jul 1, 2003)

thanks very much for the speedy replies
I have just made an informed decision to not buy them
thanks again for the fast replies


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 1, 2003)

*Can of crickets*

A friend of mine buys these for various lizards, including his Chameleons, mainly as a reserve supply food, just in case he can't get hold of live crickets, or the courier delivers them on a cold day and leaves them on the doorstep to freeze!

He has bought a gadget for the 'Can of crickets', it's a vibrating dish, which once you add the 'Can of crickets' makes them move and jump around, it is a commercially available item usually sold where the cans are sold. Yes I thought it was a mad idea and the lizards wouldn't go within a mile of them, but they do! It Works!

Regards,
NCHERPS


----------



## NoOne (Jul 2, 2003)

Theres no substitue for the real thing.


----------



## Alexahnder (Jul 2, 2003)

i have heard that the vibrating dishes may stop shyer species from eating.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah i used the crickets for my jackys and white skinks, never had a problem with em, yes they do smell but not if ya keep the lid on, if they smelled with the lid on i`d chuck em out, never had a problem with dusty ones, tubs i got were allways full of nice looking crickets, shockingly expensive though but easy for smaller species of lizards.



> Theres no substitue for the real thing.


yes there is, its called can o crickets 

cheers
STP


----------



## Alexahnder (Jul 3, 2003)

steve , do you use them moist or leave them dry?? I tried moistening some and my bluies started taking them.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jul 4, 2003)

the tins i bought alex were moist when i opened them and stayed that way until all were gone,

maybe you bought a dodgey batch (or i did)....not sure but mine were definatley moist never dry or dusty

cheers
STP


----------

